# Discolored Damsel



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I setup my SW tank on the 31st of last month. The fish were doing fine the first day. The second day the Blue Devil Damsel got a black line that went down her body (vertically). That soon disappeared.

I tested the water, but I don't know if the results were accurate. The #1 bottle (API freshwater and saltwater test kit for ammonia) looked like it normally does in when testing my fw tanks. The #2 bottle looked like it was much thinker than the water, and much thicker than it usually does for FW. IT looked like the salt was visible and went all over the bottle. I have no idea. Any SW guys use API test kits for their ammonia? The reading said 0ppm, btw.

Now I have a new (maybe) problem. The Humbug Damsel (has 3 black vertical stripes, and 3 white vertical stripe...actually maybe 4 white stripes) is alot darker today and yesterday night. We had the hardest freeze in Texas then we have had for a long time (many, many years). My bedroom heater was on all the way (which has the capability to toast the room in warmer weather)....

....sorry for breaking the paragraph in the middle of a thought. I have a heater than is rated at least 100W, but maybe more in the sump. It is a 10g sump, and I was wondering if that would stress the heater to the point of breaking (it is a 30g tank only heated by a 100W heater in the 10g sump)?

Long story short, the damsel's first white stripe and the white dot on his head are almost black. He didn't get up very early this morning and the tank was at 70F (I know, that is bad).

These 2 damsels are my first SW fish, and I was wondering how much to feed them. Those instructions that say "feed all the fish can eat for 3 to 5 minutes" are crazy! I feed my 1 Jewel less than my tank-o-tetra! I wanted to know about how long do I feed 2 damsels? I have been feeding them about 3 minutes, twice a day (abit much?).

What is the cause of the discoloration? Am I over/under feeding? Was it the temp that dropped to 70F? Is it stress? I don't want little Phillip to die.

Thank you for any imput!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

sound's like a damsel in destress too me ;-)


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

He is looking alot better now. He is swimming around and acting like yesterday. Thanks for the response!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a new tank. Most fish change colors when stressed in a new tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Especially the Fox Faced Rabbit Fish. It goes from yellow to brown instantly. At night, they get a patchy camo.


----------

